# Flatheads



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

Anyone on here target Flatheads in the summer.... would like to come down and catch some this summer...


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

They do off the wall at 6th street I've never done it but someone should chime in


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> Anyone on here target Flatheads in the summer.... would like to come down and catch some this summer...


If you promise to let the big females go, I'll help you all I can.
PM me.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Not sure if they're channels or flats but, we get into them on the piers in the summer. Tricky little buggers though, everyone rigs ale's in the back near the tail for kings and steel but, the cats will steal the head and body on your bait right up to the hook. It's like they take it real slow up to the hook then back up and chomp them through. You can even see them on the rod tips, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, thump and nothing.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

I don't much like eating the big ones, those are the producers... I like to eat the smaller ones... but I want the fight of the big ones...


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

No need to go that far south, the Saginaw River is full of them.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

steelton said:


> Not sure if they're channels or flats but, we get into them on the piers in the summer. Tricky little buggers though, everyone rigs ale's in the back near the tail for kings and steel but, the cats will steal the head and body on your bait right up to the hook. It's like they take it real slow up to the hook then back up and chomp them through. You can even see them on the rod tips, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, thump and nothing.




Those bites my friend, are forks, not flats.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> I don't much like eating the big ones, those are the producers... I like to eat the smaller ones... but I want the fight of the big ones...


That's the best of both worlds, because I think I've read that it takes about 20 years for a Michigan flat to grow to 20 pounds. Kill one and you affect the resource for a long time. The big ones are the best breeders, too, as you said.
Plus, a 3 pounder tastes better, and hasn't had 20 years to marinate in the weed killer from the golf course runoff.

So like I always say, fish the log jams, stay quiet, start early, stay late, and don't forget to stay quiet.
While you're at it, if you haven't learned to use circle hooks, give them a try. Flats are notorious swallowers, but circles will end up in the corner of the mouth most of the time. 8/0 Gama's are my pick. Just remember that you don't have to set the hook.

It's hard to beat the serenity of a summer night on the river with food & beverages, and then the zzzzzzzzzz*ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZTTTTTTTT* as a big one heads off with your 7" bluegill...


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

steelton said:


> Not sure if they're channels or flats but, we get into them on the piers in the summer. Tricky little buggers though, everyone rigs ale's in the back near the tail for kings and steel but, the cats will steal the head and body on your bait right up to the hook. It's like they take it real slow up to the hook then back up and chomp them through. You can even see them on the rod tips, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, thump and nothing.


I found that sheephead are usually the ones to annihilate the bait like that, but that's just my experience.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Old Whaler said:


> If you promise to let the big females go, I'll help you all I can.
> 
> PM me.



Nice offer Whaler.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

steelton said:


> Not sure if they're channels or flats but, we get into them on the piers in the summer.


Very easy to distinguish between a channel and flathead.
Channels have forked tails.
Flatheads do not.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

Multispeciestamer said:


> I found that sheephead are usually the ones to annihilate the bait like that, but that's just my experience.


I was just thinking channel vs. flathead. Ever try to thumb a channel cat's jaw to remove a hook? CHOMP!! But sheepshead are crushers, too, so for sure it could have been either.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

I will tell you something I have found that will chomp any live bait in half and that is the Bowfin... smaller minnows they usually just inhale, but big gills and suckers they will bite right through.... when fishing for them we use a double hook rig with the big gills one in the front and one in the back... works much better... We have had bowfin take as many as 3 bites before getting to a single hook.... had some rigged with treble in the back and had them take the tail on one bite head on the next...


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Old Whaler said:


> Ever try to thumb a channel cat's jaw to remove a hook? CHOMP!!


I never could understand noodling. Heck! I've had bullheads leave a dent in my thumb.


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

Been catching them in Missouri all my life. Moved to Michigan a few years ago and plan to get after them as soon as my boat comes in.


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

Biggest Flathead I caught last year.


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

Here's one my father caught last week in Missouri. They're fun to catch.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

wateroperator said:


> Biggest Flathead I caught last year.


Welcome to Michigan, but I hope you don't get disappointed with the catfishing here. I've been targeting them for years and still only have a few over 30 pounds.


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

Old Whaler said:


> Welcome to Michigan, but I hope you don't get disappointed with the catfishing here. I've been targeting them for years and still only have a few over 30 pounds.


Oh I know they don't run near as big as down south. I just enjoy catching them. Enjoy eating them too!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

wateroperator said:


> Enjoy eating them too!


Well, just please be kind to the resource, it isn't as prolific as what you're used to.
One skilled angler can have a big impact on a stretch of river.
See you on the water.
OW


----------

